# HELP first Pregnancy and SCARED



## kitylvr (Apr 12, 2006)

I am very new to this site but I need help. My cat is pregnant Im sure cause she is twice the size she usually is. Last two days she has been in bed all day and at night very cuddlie. Yesterday I noticed a little tiny blood where she was sitting so I checked her ok and she was ok. Now she looks a lil bloody and Im not sure if thats normal or not. I really am panicing and the vet is out. Please someone help me!

Thanks so much!!

kitylvr


----------



## chazza_hoopet (Mar 15, 2006)

yeah she must be due very soon then hun, thats her muscus plus falling out. this happens before the birth, could be a couple of hours up to 48 hours now till she gives birth. this is a good way of indicating when she is due. congrats! my cat is pregnant too and is due anyday now. Are your cats nipples big too?


----------



## kitylvr (Apr 12, 2006)

Well she is spotting still and no labor. I am going nuts. Her teets are very red and pink around them. She seems fine but more spotting and not a little amount like a tablespoon. Im taking her to the vet this afternoon to ease my mind. I hope its soon I am too worried for it be m\be much longer. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## chazza_hoopet (Mar 15, 2006)

Im sure she will be fine, keep me up to date


----------



## kitylvr (Apr 12, 2006)

Sorry this is so late but things just finally slowed down. 

First off no vet would try to squeeze her in so I had to wait until yesterday for the vet. They looked at her said she was in labor and that she was ok. The nurse said she thought she needed a c section the doctor disagreeded saying that cats 90% of the time are fine and she would be ok. This was 2 hours after her water broke, and no kittens. He said that if we didnt get any kittens in the next 6 hours that I needed to call back to emergency and see what the oncall doc said. They took an xray and said there was only 1 kitten and that usually takes longer. Well I called a little before 6 hours with no kittens yet and another 2 hours passed before I could talk to the oncall doc. He said bring her in ASAP and do a c section and he (owner) was very angry they hadnt done it the first time I came in. SO I rushed her there and he did her c section asap and unfortunately we lost the kitten. However, my baby is fine and recoverying. She is now spayed thank goodness cause I could never hadle to go through that again.I am very thankful for everyones concern and thankful it wasnt worse. Thanks So Much!

Sabrina


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

The first vet should've known that one kitten often means trouble. The number of kittens is important for labour inducing hormones and one kitten often isn't enough to stimulate enough hormones to get it all going. Vets just aren't the best midwives most of the time.

I'm glad your female is doing well though.


----------



## chazza_hoopet (Mar 15, 2006)

aww im really sorry u n ur baby went through all that, mustve been horrible for you. glad se us doing well


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*hey*

im really sorry to hear about the kitten but one kitten litters are normally a handful, and i hate it when the vets cant squeez an emergency


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

I am so sorry for the loss of your kitten but I am glad that your baby is doing well, hope she has a speedy recovery

love and hugs
Claire


----------

